# Passer de l'iPhone à plus grand, plus connecté



## Lainox (19 Février 2019)

M'étant contenté jusque là de mon iPhone pour gérer ma vie de tous les jours, je dois maintenant aller au delà contraint et forcé par l'état et les grosses entreprises. 
Habitué aux écrans tactiles j'ai du mal avec les claviers externes mais me dis qu'il faut peut-être en passer par là pour m'y mettre vraiment. Je veux notamment imprimer rapidement et sans bug. D'ailleurs comment le fait-on avec l'iPhone ?
Les conseils d'un quinquagénaire qui a opéré cette mue avant moi seraient utiles : iPad, Mac, fixe, portable...
Merci


----------



## peyret (19 Février 2019)

Imprimer  avec un iphone  https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201387


----------



## ibabar (19 Février 2019)

Lainox a dit:


> je dois maintenant aller au delà contraint et forcé par l'état et les grosses entreprises


???


----------

